# ok folks,,, curious,,, Is this a a good camera and is price good?



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

http://www.kingwoodyardsales.com/i/50142581


----------



## griz (Jan 9, 2006)

*I'd pass*

That is an XL1 which is very old tech. Tape based firewire is the only way to get the output into your computer. The XL2 was a big improvement. I have one but they are also way out of date. They aren't HD but decent cameras if they will fill your needs. I loved my XL2 it was a really nice camera. No way you can find a HD cam with all the features of the Xl2 anywhere near the price. So if you aren't worried about HD see if you can find an XL2 instead of the XL1. I think you would be much happier. I'd be really leary of the tape mechanism for instance. And that is the only way to record with them.

Griz


----------



## pknight6 (Nov 8, 2014)

waterspout said:


> http://www.kingwoodyardsales.com/i/50142581


That was an expensive camera back in its day, but its day was a long time ago. Here is some info.

http://www.dpreview.com/forums/thread/3490115


----------



## Chuck06R1 (Apr 7, 2015)

This is what I'm probably going to drop my money on:

http://discountcamerashop.com/index...uct&product_id=16822&language=en&currency=USD


----------

